# Cal Aqua Labs "Double Check"



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Wondering if anyone out there currently uses this CO2 checker? Just started using it yesterday and seems pretty nice but wanted to see if anyone has first hand feedback.


----------



## jessezm (Feb 13, 2009)

well I just sold one but never had a chance to use it... It was very pretty though!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Very happy with mine so far. Seems to be working correctly and having the indicator and ideal solution already mixed makes it so much easier.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Bryeman

I see that you have a 125g aquarium fed by 2 CO2 systems. Here is an idea to help to check your CO2 distribution with 2 drop checkers. A forum member, wet, has a calculator where you can use 2 drop checkers. One has the upper level and the other has the lower level. The idea is to keep the CO2 level (color) between the two. You can only use the top section of your "double check" and you will also need another drop checker (either single or double). The bottom section of your "double check" can still use the same solution as it does now, if you wish. The thread below explains the idea better than me.

thread: "One drop checker is good. Two is better." http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/69633-one-drop-checker-good-two-better.html
calculator: http://dropcheck.petalphile.com/

- Left C


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks Left C. I stumbled across this thread a few days ago by accident when I was searching for something else. I may try that. I do have two drop checkers, so the hard part is done!


----------

